# Good or bad trainer



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

So I have been looking around for a trainer. I may have found one, but a little unsure about him. His testimonials seem great, but not sure if I agree with everything he believes in. Here is his link please let me know what u think. He also spoke like a car salesman. He would not stop selling himself, I could not get a word in. Spent an hour on the phone with him just listening........ZZZZzzzzz......." Wake up"! 
He claimed over and over and over again how he is the only one in Ohio that can do this or do that or do what he does. 
I dunno what to do. 

http://www.osk9.com/index.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I say run. Somebody who is that full of himself, and won't let you get a word out. RUN! 

All he's doing is trying to sell you something.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ohio - i live in another country and know that Ohio is possibly the worst place on earth to be a dog, crazy dog butchers.

no reflection on you personally.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If it were me I would keep looking.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

No treats or other training tools? Really? How does one enforce/reward a behavior? Sure trained dogs can work on praise only but....

I also see zero credentials. Other than 30 years of experience.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My gut reaction would be to avoid him. to many "the only way" phrases, and some sentences sound like there is a conspiracy in dog training.

Our trainer gets on my nerves sometimes becomes he sells himself too much (when he does not need to, most of his training results are positive, speak for themselves), but this website is way off the charts for boasting.

I also don't like teaching only voice command, I'm a strong believer in hand signals. What is really scary is that pricing is individual. Does he look at the type of car your arriving in, and if you pull up in your BMW you get the super-inflated rate?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Based solely on what is written on the website, that is not a place I would pursue.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

> *Using treats for training your dog is absolutely wrong. As a matter of fact, it will create more PROBLEMS for you and your dog than all 3 pain methods combined!*


Seriously!!!!!?????? :rofl:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my lord. What could you possibly see GOOD on this website?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

this is ohio;

Ohio Animal Abuse Links - Nitro Foundation

Ohio man who ran training facility wanted for multiple animal abuse charges - National Dogs | Examiner.com

Make Animal Abuse In Ohio A Felony by Passing Nitro’s Law - ForceChange


and so forth


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I read what he considers to be the 'treat' method, since that's what most of us use when training our puppies. It's bizarre and inaccurate. 'Keep repeating the command and waiting for the dog to perform, but teasing the dog because they dont know what do...' (Paraphrased, but that was the gist) He also mentions crate training is a poor house breaking technique because it forces the dog to lie on it's mess as a punishment of sorts. Most people know crate training works because the dog most likely won't go in a properly sized crate. I would run....fast.


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for all of your responses. I was weary of this guy, but wanted to get a group opinion! Thanks. I will keep looking. On another note. How do I know if a trainer is over charging. Looking for a reasonable rate, not looking to spend over 500.00 right now. Is that possible? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the Master Trainer sounds like a Master BS'er


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would find a kennel club and if it is private training you want, some of the instructors that teach the group classes may do privates. I would not pay more than $30-35 per session....especially if you aren't using equipment(agility or protection as an example)
I train with a well known IPO guy and he charges $320 for a 12 pack...that is training on his field with his equipment and getting good one on one instruction.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Oops sorry, meant to add this, I paid $70/hr for a wonderful CPDT. Maybe you can find a link to a local trainer through the AKC website or GSD club. Good luck


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

kjdreyer said:


> Oops sorry, meant to add this, I paid $70/hr for a wonderful CPDT. Maybe you can find a link to a local trainer through the AKC website or GSD club. Good luck


What do you get for that $70? Is that a basic obedience course or are you getting specialized behavioral training? That seems really expensive/ I know a behaviorist that charges that much.


----------



## Loic (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you checked here to see if somebody is near by ? http://www.canineprofessionals.com/FindAProfessional

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Jmgntl said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. I was weary of this guy, but wanted to get a group opinion! Thanks. I will keep looking. On another note. How do I know if a trainer is over charging. Looking for a reasonable rate, not looking to spend over 500.00 right now. Is that possible?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here's a link to our trainer's website. Prices are right up front. Typically $35/class. It might seem expensive, but the cost of living is high in my area and these prices are close to what others charge.

http://www.k9clinic.com/


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:


> Here's a link to our trainer's website. Prices are right up front. Typically $35/class. It might seem expensive, but the cost of living is high in my area and these prices are close to what others charge.


If that's for a private its very reasonable.


----------



## Loic (Feb 11, 2013)

Im about to get one, he came to my house yesterday. For tge private lesson he charge $995, no time limit (if it take a year or more no problems)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Ohhhhh I want Cesar Millan! I think he has a great talent! Jaw dropping for me. Wonder how much he costs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

